# Utah - Flavoured juice allowed only in licenced tobacco stores



## Hooked (3/10/19)

Came across this now only...

https://fox13now.com/2019/10/02/uta...g-who-can-sell-flavored-e-cigarette-products/
2 Oct. 2019

"The Utah Department of Health has passed an emergency rule to require warning notices about vaping THC cartridges at vape shops in Utah and restricting access to flavored juices.

The rule, announced Wednesday morning, requires all tobacco retailers to post notices warning about vaping cartridges that contain THC (even though they are not legally allowed to sell them in Utah). *It also restricts the sale of flavored juices in vaping and e-cigarette supplies to licensed specialty tobacco stores."*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/10/19)

A good, sensible ruling instead of a knee-jerk ban. Well done, Utah!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/10/19)

Deleted


----------



## GSM500 (3/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Deleted


Where there's smoke, there's Big Tobacco

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (3/10/19)

Are vape shops in Utah licensed specialty tobacco stores though?
Maybe, although I doubt it.
Hope I'm wrong, for their sake.


----------

